#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Εφεύρεση, καινοτομία. Η λύση στην ανεργία. Γιατί την σταματάνε στην Ελλάδα;

## seismic

Δείτε πόσες Ελληνικές εφευρέσεις θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν ανάπτυξη. 
http://www.econews.gr/2013/06/28/ydr...akleia-102113/
http://ksypnakos.blogspot.gr/2011/05...post_8170.html
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=199967
http://www.votegreece.gr/archives/8191
http://thesecretrealtruth.blogspot.c...post_3993.html
Και πολλές άλλες..
Το παράπονο κάθε εφευρέτη είναι ένα ..... γιατί δεν με βοηθάνε? 
Αν η Ελλάδα αξιοποιούσε αυτές τις εφευρέσεις που έχει δεν θα είμαστε οι ζητιάνοι της Ευρώπης.
Συμμετείχα με δικό μου περίπτερο στην πρώτη έκθεση ευρεσιτεχνίας που έγινε στο Περιστέρι, http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=428249
 και σε αυτόν τον παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμό https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv6...3xMDaOM79HGuMA που έγινε
στο Μέγαρο μουσικής.
Σας πληροφορώ ότι δεν πάτησε ούτε ένας Έλληνας πολιτικός έστω για να χαιρετήσει τις εκδηλώσεις.
Το πως θα πάρουμε δάνεια και πως θα τα φάμε χωρίς να παράγουμε τίποτα.
Αυτό μόνο ακούς από τους πολιτικούς μας στις τηλεοράσεις.
Τα κανάλια από την άλλη δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η καλή είδηση μιας ευρεσιτεχνίας.
Αν γίνει ένας σεισμός τα κανάλια τρέχουν να δείξουν τις καταστροφές.
Αν ένας σαν εμένα βρει τον τρόπο να μην καταστρέφονται οι κατασκευές, λίγο τους ενδιαφέρει. 
Απόσπασμα από δική μου συνέντευξη 
http://www.startup.gr/index.php?abou...pz_c0.facebook

----------


## seismic

«Patent-based indicators provide a measure of the output of a countryΆs R&D, i.e. its inventions. The methodology used for counting patents can influence the results. Simple counts of patents filed at a national patent office are affected by various kinds of limitations, such as weak international comparability (home advantage for patent applications) and highly heterogeneous patent values. The OECD has developed triadic patent families, which are designed to capture all important inventions only and to be internationally comparable.»

Κατά τον ΟΟΣΑ αποτελούν την κορυφή αυτού που ονομάζουμε καινοτομία, αντικατοπτρίζουν το τεχνολογικό ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα μιας χώρας στην παγκοσμιοποιημένη οικονομία και αποτελούν την σπίθα που εκτοξεύει τις εξαγωγές μιας χώρας.

Η χώρα μας σύμφωνα με τον ΟΟΣΑ παράγει ένα μέγιστο αριθμό 15 τριαδικές πατέντες τον χρόνο (την τελευταία δεκαετία), άλλες αναπτυγμένες χώρες παράγουν από μερικές εκατοντάδες μέχρι μερικές χιλιάδες τον χρόνο. Μόνο μια από αυτές (τις 15 ελληνικές) κάθε χρόνο προέρχεται από δημόσιο ερευνητικό ίδρυμα ή είναι αποτέλεσμα πανεπιστημιακής έρευνας. Η χώρα μας έχει έως και δέκα φορές χαμηλότερη απόδοση κεφαλαίων στην έρευνα (την επένδυση που κάνουμε στην έρευνα σε σχέση με τις τριαδικές πατέντες που παράγουμε) σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες. Δηλαδή το 1δις ¤ παράγει μόνο 8.8 πατέντες/έτος ενώ στην Φινλανδία παράγονται 59 ανά 1 δις ¤ 

Βεβαίως το νούμερο είναι ακόμα μικρότερο μιας και το ποσό που καταγράφεται από τον ΟΟΣΑ ως επένδυση, αφορά μόνο την χρηματοδότηση των δημοσίων ερευνητικών κέντρων, έτσι αν αφαιρέσουμε τις πατέντες των ιδιωτών που αποτελούν το 93% (σταθερά την τελευταία δεκαετία, 14 από τις 15) του συνόλου από τις ελληνικές τριαδικές πατέντες, στην πραγματικότητα το νούμερο είναι: 1δις ¤ παράγει μόνο 0,5 πατέντες/έτος, αυτό προκύπτει από την επένδυση του 0,57% του ΑΕΠ για την παραγωγή μιας και μόνο πατέντας για το 2006β€¦ Απίστευτο, 1,7δις ¤ για μια τριαδική πατέντα

Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω, πως σύμφωνα με μελέτη του Ιδρύματος Κοκαλη αν κάνουμε τις 15 πατέντες 45, θα ανέβουμε στην κατάταξη ανταγωνιστικότητας του IMF, κατά 40 θέσεις!!

Στο εξωτερικό η κατοχή ενός διεθνούς διπλώματος ευρεσιτεχνίας και δη τριαδικής πατέντας, αποτελεί τίτλο ανωτέρω ενός Διδακτορικούβ€¦ είναι αυτό που ξεχωρίζει έναν απλό ερευνητή από ένα πραγματικά σημαντικό ερευνητή. 

Στην Ελλάδα η εισήγηση της ευρωπαϊκής ένωσης για το πότε ένας ερευνητής γίνεται κατηγορίας Α απαιτούσε την κατοχή διεθνούς διπλώματος ευρεσιτεχνίας, όπως είναι κατανοητό, έγινε επανάσταση μεταξύ των καθηγητών και απλώς προστέθηκε στον νόμο πως μπορούν να γίνουν και με μόνο «πολύ σοβαρές» δημοσιεύσεις!!!

Αν έχετε ερωτήσεις είμαι στην διάθεση σας να τις απαντήσω μιας και έχω καταφέρει να κάνω τον πλήρη κύκλο αυτού που λέγεται κατοχυρωμένη διεθνής ευρεσιτεχνία.

Στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους στο εξωτερικό, στα φυλλάδια αυτοαξιολόγησης των ερευνητών υπάρχει ειδικό section για τις πατέντες που συνήθως η σχέση αριθμού πατεντών με δημοσιεύσεις σε διεθνή επιστημονικά περιοδικά είναι 1/500 Αν ήμουν ερευνητής στο MIT ίσως αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαι ο τρελός του χωριού.

Το κόστος για εμένα μέχρι στιγμής έχει ανέλθει στα 36.000¤ και είναι σαφώς μια επένδυση. Μια σοβαρή εφεύρεση, δηλαδή μια τριαδική πατέντα, είναι πάντα μια μεγάλη επένδυση που την κάνεις μόνο αν πιστεύεις στην αξία της πραγματικά. 

Τα χρήματα αυτά τα έδωσα από την τσέπη μου 

Η ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπή στο SME handbook έκδοσης 25/2/2009 υπάρχει ειδικό μετρό που χρηματοδότει μέχρι 100% την διαδικασία μιας πατέντας και ιδιαίτερα μιας Ευρωπαϊκής. 

The requested page does not exist - European Commission



Στην Ελλάδα απλός δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο ποιος φταίει; Άγνωστο, από την εμπειρία μου οι καθηγητές που τρέχουν την ΓΓΕΤ δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι η τριαδική πατένταβ€¦ άρα γιατί να ασχοληθούν; Την στιγμή που παράγουν μόνο μια πατέντα τον χρόνο με τον πακτωλό της χρηματοδότησης; Γιατί να ενισχύσουν την εικόνα και την τσέπη κάποιου πατεντιάρη; Που μπορεί να μην έχει καν πτυχίο μηχανικού;

Στην Γερμανία είναι συνήθης πρακτική να απονέμονται τιμής ένεκεν Διδακτορικά διπλώματα σε εφευρέτες ακόμα και αμόρφωτους, ένας από τους πρώτους που του απονεμήθηκε τιμής ένεκεν Διδακτορικό στην Μηχανική το 1969, είναι ο εφευρέτης Felix Wankel για τον πασίγνωστο κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης Wankel που φέρουν σήμερα τα Mazda RX-7. Ο Felix Wankel ήταν παντελώς αμόρφωτος, πρόκειται για έναν αυτοδίδακτο μηχανικό που κατάφερε να κατασκευάσει τον πρώτο περιστροφικό κινητήρα στον κόσμο.

Αν γινόταν κάτι ανάλογο ας πούμε στην δική μου περίπτωση, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχω Διδακτορικό τίτλο Engineering αυτό όμως θα προκαλούσε αλλεργικό σοκ στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα πως γίνεται ένας δομικός να παίρνει Διδακτορικό?

Όσοι έχουν πάρει διδακτορικό γνωρίζουν πως στην θεωρία πρέπει να παράγουν νέα γνώση αυτό όμως δεν συμβαίνει συνήθως 

Στις πατέντες είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να παράγεται νέα γνώση και ειδικά στις τριαδικές πατέντες που έχουν περάσει τα σαράντα κύματα της διεθνούς κατοχύρωσης.

----------


## seismic

«Τι αξία θα είχε η μανία για τη γνώση, αν επρόκειτο να μας εξασφαλίσει μονάχα την απόκτηση γνώσεων και όχι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο και όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό, το παραστράτισμα από εκείνο που ήδη γνωρίζουμε.  Υπάρχουν στιγμές στη ζωή που το ερώτημα του αν μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι και να αντιλαμβάνεσαι διαφορετικά από τον τρόπο που βλέπεις τα πράγματα, είναι αναγκαίο, για να συνεχίσεις να ερευνάς ή να στοχάζεσαι». M. Foucault (1926 β€“ 1984)

----------


## seismic

Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω με τον δικό μου τρόπο στο ερώτημα και τον προβληματισμό που έχετε.
Η επιστήμη είναι ο πυρήνας της γνώσης. Γένους θηλυκού σαν την μήτρα της γυναίκας  Όλοι θέλουν να μπουν μέσα σαν τα σπερματοζωάρια.
Γύρο από την μήτρα της γνωστικής επιστήμης υπάρχουν σε κυκλική διάταξη οι επιστήμονες που είναι οι φύλακες της.
Έχουν ανοίξει τα πόδια, έχουν ανοίξει τα χέρια και έχουν ενωθεί  σχηματίζοντας έναν κύκλο αδιαπέραστο για τα άλλα εξωθεσμικά σπερματοζωάρια.
Γύρω από αυτόν τον κύκλο υπάρχουν οι θεσμοθετημένοι ερευνητές που κόβουν κύκλους και είναι οι μόνοι που μπορούν να αλλάξουν την διάταξη της σειράς των επιστημόνων πάνω στον κύκλο και να τους μετατοπίσουν λίγο δεξιά ή αριστερά.
Υπάρχουν και οι εφευρέτες οι οποίοι δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από τα σπερματοζωάρια.
Στην προσπάθειά τους να μπουν μέσα στην μήτρα της γνωστικής επιστήμης οι εφευρέτες αρχίζουν να ρίχνουν κλωτσιές στα @@@ των επιστημόνων.
Αν η κλωτσιά είναι πολύ δυνατή οι επιστήμονες κουλουριάζονται γονατίζουν και ο εφευρέτης ανοίγει ένα μικρό πέρασμα προς την μήτρα της γνώσης.
Στην Ελλάδα όμως οι επιστήμονες έχουν κάνει την δική τους πατέντα.
Αντί να έχουν ανοιχτά τα πόδια για καλύτερη στήριξη, αυτοί κάθονται σε καρέκλα.
Ο κακόμοιρος ο εφευρέτης όσες κλωτσιές και να ρίχνει σπάει το πόδι του στην καρέκλα.
Αυτός ο κύκλος δεν σπάει με τίποτα.
Η επιστήμη στην Ελλάδα δεν θα κυοφορήσει ποτέ.

----------


## seismic

*Ερωτήσεις.*
1) Ως προς την έρευνα για την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία των κατασκευών στην Ελλάδα ποιος είναι ο υπεύθυνος φορέας?
2) Ποιος κρίνει το σωστό ή το λάθος ερευνητικών αποτελεσμάτων?
 Υπάρχει αρμόδιος φορέας στην Ελλάδα για κατάθεση ερευνητικών αποτελεσμάτων?
Πια είναι η διαδικασία και που καταθέτεις την έρευνα?
3) Υπάρχει υπεύθυνος φορέας στην Ελλάδα ή πρέπει να μας έλθει η πρόταση από το εξωτερικό?
Δηλαδή αν ένας επιστήμονας, εφευρέτης έχει μία ιδέα ένα ερευνητικό αποτέλεσμα αυτό κρίνετε από άσχετους ή συμφεροντολόγους καρεκλοκένταυρους?
Τελικά τα πειράματα και τα ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα έχουν νόημα στην Ελλάδα, ή τα συμφέροντα κάνουν κουμάντο?
Ο ΕΑΚ έγινε για να εξελίσσετε συνεχώς και όχι για να αναγκάζει τους ανθρώπους να πληρώνουν αναρχονιστικές μελέτες.
Που είναι το κράτος να μου πει .... τι είναι αυτά που λες ... τι νέο έχεις και δεν το εφαρμόζουμε... τι πειράματα έκανες ... πως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε περαιτέρω την έρευνά σου? Τελικά σε τι κράτος ζούμε? 
7 χρόνια γράφω δε φόρουμ Ελληνικά και ξένα, και κανείς δεν μπόρεσε να μου αιτιολογήσει την αναποτελεσματικότητα της μεθόδου που σας προτείνω.
Στον παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμό καινοτομίας που έγινε στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής συμμετείχα και εγώ. Στην επιστημονική ομάδα της ευρεσιτεχνίας μου είχα την τιμή να έχω τον ομότιμο καθηγητή της αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών κύριον Παναγιώτη Καρύδη. Ανεβήκαμε μαζί στην σκηνή για να απαντήσουμε για την πατέντα στους κριτές και το κοινό της αιθούσης. Όταν η επιτροπή του διεθνή διαγωνισμού  άρχισε να μας κάνει ερωτήσεις, μια από αυτές τις ερωτήσεις ήταν η εξής.
( θα περιμέναμε από εσάς περισσότερα ερευνητικά αποτελέσματα για την πατέντα )
Και ο κύριος Π. Καρύδης τους απάντησε..... Καλά στραβοί είσαστε... δεν τα βλέπετε τα αποτελέσματα στο πείραμα σε αυτό το βίντεο που τώρα παίζει στην οθόνη?
Τελικά διαπίστωσε και ο κύριος καθηγητής αυτό που είχα διαπιστώσει και εγώ μερικά χρόνια πριν.... δηλαδή ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί στραβοί στον κόσμο.
Ευχαριστώ.

Υ.Γ
Όποιος μηχανικός ή κατασκευαστής ή ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να τοποθετήσει την πατέντα στην κατασκευή του, την ευθύνη της υπογραφής και μελέτης για το έργο που θα κατασκευαστεί με την πατέντα, την αναλαμβάνει 100% ο καθηγητής της αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας των κατασκευών κύριος Παναγιώτης Καρύδης.

----------

